# Free Female Golden in VA-Breaks my heart



## GoldenMum

This listing is on CL, anyone looking for a young adult female? She sounds perfect. I have sent her information on recues, but if a member in the area is looking. I'd snatch her up, if I didn't already have 4.......

Reply [email protected] [?] flag [?] : miscategorized prohibited spam best of Posted: 2013-06-25, 11:22AM EDT
Free Golden Retriever female (Floyd)
I have a 7 month old Golden Retriever female that I need to find a home for today....She is beautiful and crate and house trained she knows sit shake lay down roll over etc...This is breaking my heart.....here is her problem she is a retriever and will not leave my Mom's chickens and pheasants alone...she chases them and my Mom said she's had enough...I can't fault her for what her instincts tell her to do but I also have not been able to stop her from this so she must go I can't keep running home catching chickens she has frightened off. Must go today this is killing me!!!

please if you can give her a loving home with lots of attention I would so like to hear from you!!!!
Location: Floyd
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Posting ID: 3893860807 Posted: 2013-06-25, 11:22AM EDT email to a friend


----------



## MaxMom

I just called my husband and he gave me the green light to call and get this girl! I see the email address and will email - do you have any other information??


----------



## MaxMom

Just sent her an email! If you have any other info please let me know and I would be happy to call her asap!


----------



## MyBuddy22

yayyy Maxmom hope you get her!


----------



## MaxMom

Me too!!!! I sent an email and now the agony of waiting for a reply!


----------



## GoldenMum

MaxMom said:


> Just sent her an email! If you have any other info please let me know and I would be happy to call her asap!


I wish I had more for you, but I just spotted the ad this afternoon. If you need any help getting her picked up, let me know. She is about 2 hours from me. I hope you can get her!


----------



## MaxMom

Ok thank you!! Which craigslist? Richmond area? I am in MD and we can head down first thing in the morning. She mentions needing the dog gone today - would you be able to hold the dog overnight? If not I might be able to make arrangements to head down tonight after work. Not sure what part of VA she is in. I hope she gets back to me!!!


----------



## MyBuddy22

Says Floyd Va...but its near Roanoke Va I think.


----------



## GoldenMum

It is near Roanoke VA. If it works out, we will find a way to get her to you!


----------



## MyBuddy22

Keep us updated, hope she calls you back! =D


----------



## MaxMom

Thank you!! Looks like it is about 5 hours away. I hope they call me back!


----------



## Kylie

MaxMom said:


> Thank you!! Looks like it is about 5 hours away. I hope they call me back!


Another Forum rescue! Thank you so much for rescuing her! Thank you GoldenMum for sharing her story with all of us and offering to help with transport/boarding for a night! You two are awesome!


----------



## MaxMom

The waiting is killing me......


----------



## MyBuddy22

Also, this puppy is in Raliegh NC from Craigslist =(( Golden retriever puppy


----------



## MaxMom

Very cute - that is pretty far for us though.


----------



## caroline162

I hope you hear back soon! Bless her little chicken chasing heart!


----------



## Cari

Aww! Yay! Waiting for you to hear back is killing me too! Good luck!


----------



## GoldensGirl

It takes almost 6 hours to get to Floyd from our area, MaxMom. I have a good friend who lives about half an hour away from there and she does a lot of rescue work. If need be, I could call and ask her to get this pup for you and hold her until you can get there.


----------



## Neeko13

Oh how wonderful if you can rescue her..sh e sounds sweet, good luck, I'm praying she calls u back...:crossfing


----------



## MaxMom

Thanks everyone! I keep checking my email, the junk file of my email ( just in case) and jump every time my phone rings. No word yet.

Thanks Goldensgirl for the offer! I hope I need to take you up on the offer! Praying that if this is meant to be, it will work out.

Caroline162...I love that! Chicken chasing heart! LOL!!! 

We were actually considering getting chickens in the spring - a lot of folks around here have them. Might have to rethink that plan! Which is fine, I will just keep buying fresh eggs from our neighbors.

SIGH....back to the waiting......


----------



## kiki

Crossing my fingers for you! Everyone here is soo nice. I love it!


----------



## Jingers mom

Keeping me fingers crossed for you and the pup


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaxMom

**Sigh* Still no word. *


----------



## ssacres

Oh the waiting would be hard. Praying you get her.


----------



## MyBuddy22

any word yet?


----------



## jacksilas

Any word???
I am all caught up in another potential rescue story. . .


----------



## Neeko13

I'm still praying....


----------



## Kylie

jacksilas said:


> Any word???
> I am all caught up in another potential rescue story. . .


On the forum? Can you link to it?


----------



## MaxMom

No - no response yet.


----------



## Rainheart

If a transport is needed, I can help! I am about 3 hours from Roanoke.


----------



## dborgers

Things in motion .. People offering transport for tonight ... A golden girl no one's met but who's loved by strangers ... Tick tock. You never know ... I'm following this thread with great anticipation


----------



## MaxMom

Thanks everyone!! I still have not heard back. Phone and computer by my side. You guys are all the BEST! I'm trying not to feel disappointed and I know that if this is meant to be it will happen. The offer of drives and all of your well wishes and prayers are awesome. Thank you!


----------



## GoldenMum

I have not heard anything back either, I had offered to help get the dog into rescue. I will check again in the morning. MaxMom, I hope you get some sleep; and some good news. Fingers crossed tonight.


----------



## Mjpar72

Crossing our paws for you.


----------



## ssacres

MaxMom said:


> Thanks everyone!! I still have not heard back. Phone and computer by my side. You guys are all the BEST! I'm trying not to feel disappointed and I know that if this is meant to be it will happen. The offer of drives and all of your well wishes and prayers are awesome. Thank you!


First thing I thought about this morning. Did she get her dog. Praying it happens for you and one lucky dog if it does.


----------



## GoldenMum

I did not get a response from the CL listing, I would guess this girl is already in a new home. I just pray it is not a home where she will be bred, or resold to the highest bidder. MaxMom, your pup is out there waiting for you; with this great group of folks I am sure we'll find him (her).


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

GoldenMum said:


> I did not get a response from the CL listing, I would guess this girl is already in a new home. I just pray it is not a home where she will be bred, or resold to the highest bidder. MaxMom, your pup is out there waiting for you; with this great group of folks I am sure we'll find him (her).


Are you still able to pull up the original ad to see if it's still listed?

I couldn't find it.


----------



## GoldenMum

The listing still pulls up. I have a class with Skyler this morning, then a rescue run this afternoon. I hope when I get home this evening there is news!


----------



## MaxMom

Good morning! I never heard back from the owner. I am guessing a new home was already found. I am disappointed but I am hopeful that a this sweet pup is already with a new family and maybe close by so this owner who seemed very sad might be able to visit this sweet little chicken chaser ( lol Caroline162!). Not meant to be this time around. 

You guys are all the best!

((Hugs))


----------



## GoldensGirl

There is another current thread about a three-year old on CL that some people are trying to help. Maybe that's your gal, MaxMom?

Here's a link: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...r-rescue-forum/191842-3-yr-old-cl-anyone.html.


----------



## spruce

when I got my wonderful Goldie off Craigslist, it was a undescripable mess contacting the owner. I kept up & there was a happy ending. There was a Craigslist ad posted by someone else who wanted him, asking if the dog was still available - to which I responded. So you could post an ad and maybe get an update


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Hope you hear something soon. Thank you Max mom!!! I am in DC, btw,


----------



## cgriffin

Any word yet?

All the Craigs List stuff makes me so mad. We have so many Goldens needing homes on our local area Craigs list, I keep e-mailing them info about a Golden rescue group or I e-mail the info straight to the rescue group. I got confirmation that the golden rescue group has contacted these people and evidently they are not willing to give the dog to the rescue. That makes me so mad. We have goldens ranging from 8 months to 8 years listed, but most are around 1-3 years old, both sexes. One of the dogs is blind in one eye and needs to be gone today, is what it has been saying for two weeks now, arghhh. 
People!!!


----------



## GoldenMum

cgriffin said:


> Any word yet?
> 
> All the Craigs List stuff makes me so mad. We have so many Goldens needing homes on our local area Craigs list, I keep e-mailing them info about a Golden rescue group or I e-mail the info straight to the rescue group. I got confirmation that the golden rescue group has contacted these people and evidently they are not willing to give the dog to the rescue. That makes me so mad. We have goldens ranging from 8 months to 8 years listed, but most are around 1-3 years old, both sexes. One of the dogs is blind in one eye and needs to be gone today, is what it has been saying for two weeks now, arghhh.
> 
> 
> People!!!


I can totally understand your frustration, but all we can do is try. When you can actually help one, it is so worth it. I have emailed the CLister again, asking again; time will tell.


----------



## *Laura*

Just seeing this thread now. MaxMom I wish you had heard back. MaxMom and GoldenMom you are the best. Thank you for trying to rescue this girl.


----------



## Megora

I hope you hear back.....  

The other thing - maybe this was a spammer though? 

I was curious about the post being out there still and found this post from earlier in June -

http://roanoke.craigslist.org/pet/3847124967.html

Meet Sienna, a 9 month old Golden mix. It pains me to rehome but she is chasing chickens so she needs a home without them. She is spayed, house trained, knows how to use doggy doors, as well as knows several tricks. Great with kids and rides in cars well. 
To approved home only and there will be a 50 dollar rehoming fee. If interested please e-mail me a little about you as simple emails only saying you are interested will be ignored.


----------



## MaxMom

Hmmm...Megora that is very interesting. I hope it wasn't a spammer. Still no word and now I am very curious that those posts look so similar.


----------

